# Knicks vs Rockets



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

What a game this should be! There is gonna be so much emotion in this game .
- Debut of Stephon Marbury in MSG
- Return of Jeff Van Gundy
- Return of Patrick Ewing
- Yao Ming comes to NY
- the Francis vs. Marbury matchup

What are your predictions for this game? Could this be one of the best games this season?

Best part about it is that im gonna be at the game!!!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I am depressed that I won't get to see it live. Unless I fake being sick.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

What a game. So many storylines all in the same night. The return of JVG who should get quite an ovation from the crowd. Return of Ewing as his assistant like as pointed out.. The home debut of Marbury will be special indeed... Moochie and spoon going against their old teams lol. I'm so siked!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Wow Mutombo and Thomas are giving us NOTHING. We need some new and better big men and front court players. Activate Doleac or somethin sheesh.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Time to make more moves. This team is either flawed or in a big time slump or lackign chemistry or injuries that someone isnt revealing because this team is a big ball of suck right now.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Steve Francis hits a WIDE OPEN trey making it 78-55 as the Garden erupts with a "FIRE CHANEY" chant. And I agree with the Garden:yes: Time for the washed-up coach to go.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Steve Francis hits a WIDE OPEN trey making it 78-55 as the Garden erupts with a "FIRE CHANEY" chant. And I agree with the Garden:yes: Time for the washed-up coach to go.


Beat me too it... Chaney will be gone before february, Thomas doesn't want to make everyone feel for their jobs but the Knicks have no sense of structure on defense, and their transition offense still looks out of sorts.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Play Frank Williams*

WTF?????????

why doesnt he play


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Man,this is ugly!!!!!!

This team is not built for Starbury..he needs a whole different type of player..

Should have gone after Rahim...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Marbury needs a frontcourt player to play with. The Knicks have none. Kurt thomas is very inconsistent and Mutombo has only one good game a week now it seems. They need to make a deal for Rasheed or anyone that can give them some post defense and an offensive option in the post.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Problem is, they traded away all their assets that they might have been able to use to get Sheed, that Sheed for KVH trade is a pipe dream of WFAN.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we may be in deep shiiit....there is no low post presence,no inside out game.....

i dont like sheed,but the knicks do need him...cant see how we can get him....

why isnt sweetney and williams in


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Moochie has been playing well, it just isnt noticeable because we are getting blown out, so the need for Frank isnt that great. I'm comfy with Moochie or Frank Williams as the backup.. As far as Sweetney- we absolutely need him to start playing some minutes. We could use his rebounding in the post at the very least.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we have got to get an inside presense...this is brutal...

either that or we gotta get more athletic


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

We all know we need better big men but this will get a bit better. There is no chemistry, and Marbury isn't doing anything either.

And it's the same offense its been for years, where players seem to be sure to hide behind their defenders on the break. Nobody cuts to the basket. The point stays in the center, as he should, but everyone else is running down the three point lines! Some of this is coaching, but some of it is ***** players, Houston included.

So, expect it to get better but let's also keep trading and make the damn coaching change already. If they'd dumped Chaney erly in the season his career may still have been salvagable. But with 19,763 demanding his head on national TV tonight he'll never move to the head of the bench again. Never.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Isiah clearly has a vision,i just hope he didnt overestimate Marburys remaining running mates.....

We are really in a quandry....marbury needs running mates,or an inside presense..I mean we have NO inside post up players who command the double..We live and die by the jumper...

The inside guy doesnt have to be a center..LJ was pretty decent as far as a back to the basket post up guy..

Does Sweetney have anything to offer??

as I posted in "For the record",i think we should have gone after rahim..I have to imagine Atalant was looking to dump him...I just dont understand how Frank goes from looking like a bonafide NBA point guard to picking splinters out of his butt

aNY ideas???...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> I just dont understand how Frank goes from looking like a bonafide NBA point guard to picking splinters out of his butt


Three trains of thought.

A. He may really be hurt. I think i read yesterday that his expected return isn't until Sat.

B. Isiah has a sense of what FW can do. I think he likes him a lot and would be happy to keep him (based on his WFAN interview today). So his opionion is already somewhat formed. 

C. But he's going to make more moves, and as other GMs throw ideas at him he needs a good sense of what Hardaway and Norris can do too, or what their possible trade value is. FW's starting record is quite good and he made such a nice impression around the league already, such that if he is to be traded his value might only go down if his flaws start to be exposed with increased play time..



> aNY ideas???...


Sure, lets trade Van Horn for Sprewell...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think Sweetney is a great fit for the Knicks team if he can score with his back to the basket. Like all New York forwards, he is undersized but can crash the boards and can score with relative ease. Not sure how Isiah feels about grooming him with the impatient Knick fans but when you have a penetrator in Marbury, perimeter shooting of Houston and KVH, and Mutumbo/Thomas banging in the post it won't be that hard to win games. I think KT and Mutumbo will do fine for now, unless they can pull off a deal bringing in a back-to-basket type scorer, like Juwan Howard.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Spree for KVH????hmmmm..i have to admit i was a supporter of that trade....Until we got Mutumbo...marbury and Spree would make nice running mates...

this team is one fine mess...


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

I never supported that trade and I thought Layden made a terrible mistake in getting him (sounds familiar?). Spree would've been perfect. The only way the offense works now is Marbury slashes, kicks it out to Houston or KVH for a jumper.


----------

